# To HCG or Not?



## Jrluz14 (Dec 20, 2011)

I hate to make another thread regarding to HCG but the more I search and read, the more confused I get. I'm on my 4th week of Test E cycle (first cycle) and was told to run my HCG (have 15,000iu) in my pct along with clomid. Now I keep reading to never run it in pct and some say don't run it at all. What should I do? I'm running an AI and WAS running 250mg deca/week until week 3 (stopped because it was causing bad mood swings and depression). I'm running Test E at 500mg/week and Arimidex at .5g eod. I'm going to run for 12 weeks. Is HCG necessary and is only clomid ok to run for pct?


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 20, 2011)

pct: clomid 100/100/75/50 aromasin 25/25/12.5/12.5

do not use hcg during pct, use it up to pct at 250iu 2x week or 500iu 2x week.


----------



## Jockstudfl10 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jrluz14 said:


> I hate to make another thread regarding to HCG but the more I search and read, the more confused I get. I'm on my 4th week of Test E cycle (first cycle) and was told to run my HCG (have 15,000iu) in my pct along with clomid. Now I keep reading to never run it in pct and some say don't run it at all. What should I do? I'm running an AI and WAS running 250mg deca/week until week 3 (stopped because it was causing bad mood swings and depression). I'm running Test E at 500mg/week and Arimidex at .5g eod. I'm going to run for 12 weeks. Is HCG necessary and is only clomid ok to run for pct?



hcg promotes natural testosterone production. when you inject test your natural test production system shuts down hence shrinking balls etc.  hcg will keep your natural production going somewhat while on test so when you come off the test its not such a huge deal for your natural system to kick back up.  run hcg every 3rd day while on cycle and you can continue for awhile when  you discontinue cycle.  it wont hurt your system to run hcg for a few weeks after cycle. start clomid a couple weeks after the last shot of enanthate.  simple explanation but should work for you. relax and enjoy the cycle. =)


----------



## Jrluz14 (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks guys. How crucial is aromasin during pct? I only have clomid.


----------



## rc771 (Dec 20, 2011)

i run 250 iu ED throughout the entire cycle and stop about 2 weeks before pct

I got the protocol from Swale's Hcg Protocol

it works well for me, i recover extremely fast, I tried 250iu 2x a week originally and it didn't do a goddamn thing for the atrophy...


----------



## acemon (Dec 20, 2011)

Aromasin is very crucial. This is to prevent estroidal levels from rebounding and/or becoming too high. I use arimidex during the cycle and Aromsin for pct.


----------



## XYZ (Dec 20, 2011)

acemon said:


> Aromasin is very crucial. This is to prevent estroidal levels from rebounding and/or becoming too high. I use arimidex during the cycle and Aromsin for pct.


 

FYI - Aromasin is a suicidal A/I meaning there is no rebound.


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Dec 20, 2011)

rc771 said:


> i run 250 iu ED throughout the entire cycle and stop about 2 weeks before pct
> 
> I got the protocol from Swale's Hcg Protocol
> 
> it works well for me, i recover extremely fast, I tried 250iu 2x a week originally and it didn't do a goddamn thing for the atrophy...




what cycle was that?


----------



## rc771 (Dec 20, 2011)

^ i think you're asking what was in the cycle?

150mg Test Prop ED
75mg Tren Ace ED
.75 mg Adex ED
1 mg caber e3d
hcg 250 iu ED
hgh 4 iu 5 on 2 off


----------



## Ezskanken (Dec 20, 2011)

Other then that OP, has the cycle going?  Sucks about the mood swings bro...


----------



## Jrluz14 (Dec 20, 2011)

Ezskanken said:


> Other then that OP, has the cycle going?  Sucks about the mood swings bro...



Cycles going pretty good bro. Starting to get huge gains. Just took my blood pressure an it was 155/85 which is pretty scary but it was at a store (heard they're inaccurate) and my arm barely fit in the thing so I'll have my girl do it at home. Other than that, I feel like superman


----------



## Jrluz14 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jrluz14 said:


> Cycles going pretty good bro. Starting to get huge gains. Just took my blood pressure an it was 155/85 which is pretty scary but it was at a store (heard they're inaccurate) and my arm barely fit in the thing so I'll have my girl do it at home. Other than that, I feel like superman



Edit: Just had my girl do it, 122/80 so I'm good, that's was scary haha.


----------

